# Annual Vaccs...again ??



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi guys, I know this has been spoke of many times on here so sorry for asking but just need a little help. After many years (with previous dogs) of annual vaccs I THINK I've decided to no longer take this route. It's really the knowledge I've gained from this forum that has got me thinking this way, I admit I was blissfully unaware before and thought I was a good pet owner for going every year. Bella's reminder has now dropped through the letterbox and I'm going to ring for a health check only. Should I ask my vet about blood tests to check her immunity ? The thing is I cannot see how they can get one without sedating her as she's terrible at the vets and that obviously can bring its own problems, what do you guys do ? Do you have bloods done ? Do you vaccinate 3 yearly ? Does anybody just do nothing after the first vaccs and yearly booster ? Advice please.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

I have my dogs health checked and vaccinated every single year. It's illegal to have a dog and not have a Rabies shot, and the other vaccines, well I'd rather be safe than sorry. I'd be heartbroken for one of my babies to get an illness that could have been prevented with a simple shot. 
Zero's Rabies shot this year was a 3 year shot, so he's not due again until 2016 and his DPPwhatever it is, is a 2 year shot, so he's not due for that one until 2015. I will still be taking him next spring for his annual health check and for his Lepto' booster, as Lepto' is VERY common in my area.

Since Marley was still very young when he got all his shots, he has to get them again next year, but they will be the 2 and 3 year shots.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

If it's only been a year I wouldn't even bother with titers. I would titer after 3 years. I personally go ahead and vaccinate every 3 years.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

In the UK, no vaccinations/boosters are required by law. 

I know we have spoken about this Lisa, so you know my thoughts. 

Would be interesting to hear what other UK people say though! 

I guess at the end of the day, its what you feel comfortable doing. We are all educated and capable of researching what is best for our furbabies, although some people draw different conclusions from the research!  xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I urge you to google vaccinosis and to take a look at all the studies out there that are pointing to 7-10 year immunity from ONE vaccine. Just vaccinating over and over on a yearly basis is quite harmful and could cause auto immune disease. I would do a titer for parvo and distemper and go from there. Pumping our dogs full of vaccines that are not needed does not do them any favors. It does not BOOST anything, as the marketing will have you believe. It actually does the opposite and can cause immune problems. Do your research and then make up your mind as to what is best for you and your chi.  Don't let a reminder card in the mail make up your mind for you.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I would ask to have titers done first. But I would make sure how long the previous vaccines are supposed to last. Usually they are good for 2-3 years.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We did first puppy vaccines (not all available) and then "boosters" at one year for only a couple. We plan on doing titers from now on. No vaccines are required by law here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*One side of the vac question*

As I child I lived on a farm. I loved the kittens. Shots were too expensive, so many times the kittens died. One of my earliest memories is having a small kitten die in my hands of distemper. I vowed that if I ever had animals and had any spare money, they would be protected. Later, we were able to afford the shots. I was taking care of a relatives beagle pup while he was away. Sadly, he missed a booster, and little Tinker died, too. Just saying.....


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Vaccinations don't provide 100% cover against the disease.
Personally, i have done puppy vaccinations, and that will be it, no boosters.
If you want to titer, you will need an understanding vet, it is not something that is routinely offered in the UK.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

So then, is a Titer what Zero got his year? When he got his first rabies shot along with his final puppy DPP, he got a Rabies shot and the DPP whatsitshot that was good for a year. This spring, he got a Rabies shot that is good for 3 years and the DPP blahblahblah that is good for 2 years. This means that he doesn't need shots next year, unless I get him a Parvo shot, and then the year after, he only needs the DPP one.... so, are those Titers? Marley got his final puppy DPP and then his first Rabies and these are good for a year. The vet said next year, he will get the 3 year rabies and the 2 year Dpp.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Chi Chi Mama said:


> So then, is a Titer what Zero got his year? When he got his first rabies shot along with his final puppy DPP, he got a Rabies shot and the DPP whatsitshot that was good for a year. This spring, he got a Rabies shot that is good for 3 years and the DPP blahblahblah that is good for 2 years. This means that he doesn't need shots next year, unless I get him a Parvo shot, and then the year after, he only needs the DPP one.... so, are those Titers? Marley got his final puppy DPP and then his first Rabies and these are good for a year. The vet said next year, he will get the 3 year rabies and the 2 year Dpp.


A titer is a test to check the immunity the dog has to certain things like Parvovirus and other illnesses. You can get a titer in order to check to see if the dog needs vaccinated 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I lost my first chi Gino to over vaccination just before his 2nd birthday. He got autoimmune disease at only 1 year and half old. We also do titers every 3 years. Lola had her 3 puppy shots and then titers at her 1 year check up, of course they were fine. So this May (3 yrs later), we did her titers again. Her parvo was good but her distemper titer was really low so she got only a distemper booster. It took me a long time to find a vet who carriers single valent and bivalent vaccines as opposed to the 5 in1 or 7 in 1 most vets carry. These all inclusive vaccines are the ones causing lots of issues in poor dogs, it overwhelms their little immune systems sometimes to the point where their bodies can't recongonize their own healthy cells from foreign cells, thus resulting in autoimmune disease. Dogs need to be vaccinated, however the way most vets practice is only hurting them. It's really sad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

Three of my dogs have had their puppy shots and first year. Two of them had reactions and will not be vaccinated again if possible. My fourth baby had a horrible reaction to his second puppy shots , I could have lost him, so he will never ever be vaccinated. There are no vaccination laws in Alberta Canada. They are all under the age of three so I will think about titers as they age if I am concerned.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is tricky in the UK. I have yet to find a vet who doesn't advocate yearly boosters, even though the drug companies now recommend every 3 years. If you miss a booster, even by a couple of weeks, they will want to give the entire course of vaccines again, so two sets of injections the same as when they were puppies. I'm sure there must be vets out there who are more forward thinking (and less motivated by money) but it certainly isn't the norm. I have spoken to several vets about titers and minimal vaccinations, and have actually been accused of being an irresponsible owner. It seems that in the UK vets are taught to give a full dose of vaccine regardless of the size of the dog and repeat yearly, they don't seem to question this practice.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your info and opinions, I'm very confused as to what to do, my head is saying "you've read the research she does not need this every year and my heart is saying yes but what if she gets ill from something I could have prevented" I'm going to have a long chat with my vet but as Wicked Pixie said they are very pro vac here, I'm going to have a battle I think.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

This is all good to know. What does a reaction look like? My little guy is always down and out for 2 days after any shots/anesthesia.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It is tricky in the UK. I have yet to find a vet who doesn't advocate yearly boosters, even though the drug companies now recommend every 3 years. If you miss a booster, even by a couple of weeks, they will want to give the entire course of vaccines again, so two sets of injections the same as when they were puppies. I'm sure there must be vets out there who are more forward thinking (and less motivated by money) but it certainly isn't the norm. I have spoken to several vets about titers and minimal vaccinations, and have actually been accused of being an irresponsible owner. It seems that in the UK vets are taught to give a full dose of vaccine regardless of the size of the dog and repeat yearly, they don't seem to question this practice.


Do u guys have any holistic vets? Or does everyone practice traditionally? Although there are not very many, certainly not within an hour from me, we do have holistic vets who vaccinate conservatively. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I was also just going to suggest speaking to a homeopathic vets. My local one only pushes puppy shots (at 12 and 14 weeks as opposed to 8 and 10). No annual boosters, and they are happy to titre. 

If my normal vets didnt agree to titres for Honey, then i would go to the natural vet. The only thing that puts me off is its an hour and a half away from me (thats how local it is lol!) x


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Do u guys have any holistic vets? Or does everyone practice traditionally? Although there are not very many, certainly not within an hour from me, we do have holistic vets who vaccinate conservatively.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes this is something I have seriously been thinking about researching, my husband is reluctant to go down this route though, he thinks our own vet who we have been with for many years should be brought round to our way of thinking and be on board for this  IDK I think that as much as I trust our vet we are never going to change her.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lisa T said:


> Yes this is something I have seriously been thinking about researching, my husband is reluctant to go down this route though, he thinks our own vet who we have been with for many years should be brought round to our way of thinking and be on board for this  IDK I think that as much as I trust our vet we are never going to change her.


I definitely think u should start w your vet but if he or she isn't willing to listen to u then I would find another vet. These are your dogs not ur vet's dogs. If something negative were to happen, heaven forbid, do u think ur vet is gonna pay for their medical expenses?? No, u will. I hate when vets try to bully their patients into doing things they aren't comfortable with. At the end of the day, it's ur dog love. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The only holistic vets I have found don't actually take on patients at the owners request. You have to have a referral for a specific problem from a traditional vet. It may be different in other areas, I would happily travel for a more forward thinking vet that I could actually trust.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Until reading this forum I was clueless. Convinced by vets to vaccinate on an annual basis. I'm interested to see what response UK people have regarding not vaccinating. When we bought arnie we were unsure if he had had his vaccinations. We were told we would have to vaccinate to make sure. We wernt offered another option. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Pets at home vaccinate three yearly for one and yearly for another in the uk. But I'm not sure which ones. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> A titer is a test to check the immunity the dog has to certain things like Parvovirus and other illnesses. You can get a titer in order to check to see if the dog needs vaccinated
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Thanks! That actually explains a lot, and is a really good idea! When we get our little girl, and take her for her 12 week shots, we will for sure ask them if they do Titer tests there, and definitely look into doing that for our 2 boys and then the little girl, after she's done all her puppy shots!


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I lost my first chi Gino to over vaccination just before his 2nd birthday. He got autoimmune disease at only 1 year and half old. We also do titers every 3 years. Lola had her 3 puppy shots and then titers at her 1 year check up, of course they were fine. So this May (3 yrs later), we did her titers again. Her parvo was good but her distemper titer was really low so she got only a distemper booster. It took me a long time to find a vet who carriers single valent and bivalent vaccines as opposed to the 5 in1 or 7 in 1 most vets carry. These all inclusive vaccines are the ones causing lots of issues in poor dogs, it overwhelms their little immune systems sometimes to the point where their bodies can't recongonize their own healthy cells from foreign cells, thus resulting in autoimmune disease. Dogs need to be vaccinated, however the way most vets practice is only hurting them. It's really sad.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks! This post plus the one I quoted above explain a lot! I really appreciate it! Definitely looking into Titers from now on!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

My oldest Mia had a horrible reaction to the rabies vaccine as a puppy. She became very lethargic and vomitted multiple times. I thought I had the option to not vaccinate her again until I got a $300 bill. Apparently I broke the law so now I dont do the rabies on any of my dogs meaning they are not registered. I have a lawyer on the case. I understand why they inforce it but when looking at the big picture people just avoid putting the rabies vaccine all together to avoid getting fined. I believe I deserve the right to choose.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Zero has no reactions to shots. He just comes home and sleeps for a few hours.

Marley had a reaction to his Lepto' shot!!! The first Lepto' shot he got, he got very sick 2-3 days later. Fever and vomiting. He had to have a doggy aspirin shot and we went home with Metacam. They said since the reaction wasn't the day of, or even the day after the shot, it probably was just a "doggy flu" and not the shot, but we weren't so sure. His Lepto' booster a few weeks later was bad too. The vet gave him a Benadryl shot before the Lepto' shot, because of his last possible reaction. We took him home and the site of the shot swelled to about a tennis ball, cut in half! It was so sore he wouldn't let us anywhere near him! He was very upset that night! Just off in general, then that horrible, painful lump! Lepto' is very common in our area, so it's a really important shot for our dogs, but Marley just may not be able to have one anymore!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

This is a topic that really interests me! 

I never even thought about yearly vaccinations as none of my pets have ever been vaccinated every year and touch wood, have all lived long healthy lives (my mums cat is currently 22 and still going strong!)

My friend mentioned to me a few months ago that her vet has told her if she pays a certain amount of money it will cover her cats for their annual vacinations for a few years. I asked her why she would go every year and told her i'd never heard of that before.

After doing some googling, I came to the conclusion that it can be potentially harmful to the animal. Vets are only selling it to make some extra money and it is only needed every 7-10 years. I read that where the needle is put in yearly, it can cause cancer and potential immunity to the vaccination. 

I understand how others want to make sure they are being safe and doing the best for their pups but I have decided Winston will havean annual health check as standard but they will not be vaccinating him every year.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I've always had my pets vaccinated every year: never even thought about not doing so. But you're making me reconsider now. Does not immunising your dogs affect their insurance cover at all?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Winstonsmum said:


> This is a topic that really interests me!
> 
> I never even thought about yearly vaccinations as none of my pets have ever been vaccinated every year and touch wood, have all lived long healthy lives (my mums cat is currently 22 and still going strong!)
> 
> ...


Hi, yes from now on Bella is having a yearly health check, not yearly vaccs. It's only the knowledge I've gained from this forum that enabled me to make that decision, before I joined I thought I was being a responsible pet owner by doing it every year, so glad I am now more educated on the subject


----------

